# Sexy Non Standard Color for R34



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Been thinking in and out and looking at LOTS of photo.

I have yet to come up with a nice color in my head.

I saw the Lambo Grey R34, and that was very nice. BUT...it feel like it is missing some ... impact???

Anyone have any other color they think would like very nice on a R34. Suggest any color, except flip paint.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

A difficult choice, what are you thinking about a bordeau red? . . and risk something, getting away from the convential shemes in our heads . . .:smokin: 
















or an orange-sparkling metalic


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Ah, just to add.

The car will have a carbon bonnett, so need to bare that in mind. As a black bonnet will show up ALOT more in a bright car and a dark car. And each will have its own effect.


As for gtrlux, that NSX is pure :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

But the red and the orange seems nice if it is on a super car, but not too sure if it is on a R34. In short, I think it looks good on something that is flat, wide, low, and pointy noise, but the GTR is not any of them.

Thanks for the suggestion though, noted.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

well here are some tests, guidelines . . . how it could look in a difrent sheme on a R34.

































or a little gay:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

make it pink! with black wheels!
seriously though. although it is a 'standard' colour, pretty much no one except tim has got it on his R34, 'jade green'.

its awesome


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

gtrlux said:


>


 any more pics of this pleaaasseee:bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here you go . .sorry for high jacking the thread . . :wavey: 








































. . and yeah this is real sex.:smokin:


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

how did you change the colour , id like to do it to mine, obviously by computer is there a special software needed. im in to that type of messing about.
cheers:wavey:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DOHC
That's a nice color would look great on a GTR34.

To change the color of the car, I used Photoshop, PS elements is more easy to use . . . selected the hole body of the car, where the color should be changed and then changed it with color variations . . .easy and quick.


----------



## Zoobcheck (Feb 13, 2004)

*A Nissan Colour*

From the P11 Primera BTCC road Car - Nordic Blue - its a light / turquoise colour


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Try this site. Has some nice colours i must say.Carizzma.....From BASF OR you can always dip into the Nissan colour bin from their other cars like the Champion Blue on the R33 GT-R LM or hell go with a Rare R34 colour like someone said, Millenium Jade or even rarer to me, Silica Breath Metallic. Colour codes for them are here, http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/37809-paint-codes.html


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here are the colors shemes I was thinking about , if I would change the R34 color . . .my opinion is that if you change it -make it noticable, the Lambo grey on the R34 is great (but silver-grey looks allways good on any car). I like the dark cherry-bordeau red (the one on the Veilside Foryune RX7 from the Auto Salon).

Here are my favorites (nex to dark Lambo grey):

































the fortune bordeau red color:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Hard to find an R34 in Silica Breath Metallic for sure. You should go with that colour or Millenium Jade indeed.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Hard to find an R34 in Silica Breath Metallic for sure. You should go with that colour or Millenium Jade indeed.


That one looks awsome indeed: or the millenium . . .:flame:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I strongly believe one of those colours coupled with your carbon hood would turn heads just as much as a bright orange or such. And they both are bright enough to support that carbon hood.


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> That one looks awsome indeed: or the millenium . . .:flame:


ALL THE WAY MATE ITS THE BEST OF COLOURS AND LOOKS DIFFERENT


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Paint*

I think it would be hard to eat this colour on a Skyline.Subtle but still gets the point across that its non standard. Its a colour from the House of Color Candy range.Im thinking of doing my engine bay covers in this wonderful colour...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Would look great on an engine cover, better then the Tomei-blue:chuckle: 

It's very difficult to imagine some colors on a R34, the scooby STI blue would also look nice on a wider car like the GTR.

Still I would not go for a standard R34 color (even Millenium or silver), as the respray is expensive and finally you not have something special (in the unique way) after . . . I think our brains are too much full with the standard colors on R34s that it is difficult to imagine or tolerate other colors . .


----------



## sxt200 (Sep 14, 2005)

hi. could somebody photoshop it pink? wondering which color i want and didnt wanna start a new topic. all help i will be glad for


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Pink! Travesty alert!! LOL

I LOVE the orange, it's giving me very naughty ideas.:chuckle: 
T


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Here are the colors shemes I was thinking about , if I would change the R34 color . . .my opinion is that if you change it -make it noticable, the Lambo grey on the R34 is great (but silver-grey looks allways good on any car). I like the dark cherry-bordeau red (the one on the Veilside Foryune RX7 from the Auto Salon).
> 
> Here are my favorites (nex to dark Lambo grey):


hey i just noticed you used my car for your photoshop!! :wavey:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

GOLD, GOLD, GOLD EVERY TIME !!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

rosso corsa or Giallo modena would look awesome (ferrari Red and Ferrari Yellow)


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Just so everyone know, I have choosen the color....

And it is Lambo Grey (Grigio Avalon) ... :smokin: 

Oh, just to note.... This is for a R32... Pictures soon......


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

i was going to do my r34 that colour but, like previously said i wanted it to stand out a bit and look modified without looking chav! Getting it back tonight so will post pics!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Nocturnal said:


> Just so everyone know, I have choosen the color....
> 
> And it is Lambo Grey (Grigio Avalon) ... :smokin:
> 
> Oh, just to note.... This is for a R32... Pictures soon......


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

excellent colour that is, one of my favourites!


----------



## sxt200 (Sep 14, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Pink! Travesty alert!! LOL
> 
> I LOVE the orange, it's giving me very naughty ideas.:chuckle:
> T


lol. just looking for an color not everybody have., i like gold and orange and may others named here but its to many who have it i think. 

to just say it the car gets full body D1 graphics and need an color that creams alittle under it to look special. 

it an r33 gts-t with r34 gtr front (duluck front and rear and duce sideskirts)
arches widend 50mm each side on the rear and 30mm in front.


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME OF THE "Best of the Best" FOR YOU:

Gold Mine Pearl (Light AND dark!)

Red Wine Candy (Like Burgundy, but not, LOL)

BMW Silver Titanium Metallic (GTR)

The Dark and Light Grey Paints used on the Viper GTS Coupe (Gunmetal)

CANDY or PEARL Green (with Gold coming out through it)

MKIV Toyota Supra QUICKSILVER FX MET Paint (Only used in 1998)


HOPE I'VE HELPED OPENING YOUR MIND A BIT MORE!!! (-:


----------

